# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ukrainian pop

## TATY

Apart from Ruslana, what other Ukrainian pop/rock acts are there? (that sing in Ukrainian). I understand that most Ukrainian acts (e.g. VIA Gra) sing in Russian.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Верка сердючка is Ukranian, but she/he/it sings in russian...

----------


## TATY

> Верка сердючка is Ukranian, but she/he/it sings in russian...

 When I was in Russia, I bought a newspaper with him on the front and the old woman I was staying with said "He is a man, but he dresses like a woman." And I said "Oh really, I couldn't tell."

----------


## Adept

> Apart from Ruslana, what other Ukrainian pop/rock acts are there? (that sing in Ukrainian).

 "Океан Єльзи", "Плач Єремії", "Тартак", "Мандри", "Воплі Відоплясова", "Крихітка Цахес", "Таліта Кум", "Скрябін", "Бумбокс", "Брати Гадюкіни", "Гайдамаки", "Друга Ріка", "Фактично самі", "Кому Вниz", "Mad Heads",  "Мотор"ролла", "Танок на майдані Конго" або "ТНМК", Тарас Чубай, Ірина Білик, Марія Бурмака, Гайтана, Олександр Пономарьов, Росава, Віктор Павлік ... 
Це тільки те, що мені подобається! Можна більше!     

> I understand that most Ukrainian acts (e.g. VIA Gra) sing in Russian.

 Це неправда!!!!!

----------


## Adept

> Верка сердючка is Ukranian, but she/he/it sings in russian...

 she/he/it sings in суржик, not russian.

----------


## mariashara

> I understand that most Ukrainian acts (e.g. VIA Gra) sing in Russian.
> 			
> 		  Це неправда!!!!!

 Это правда.   ::

----------


## Adept

http://artvertep.dp.ua/data/music/mp3
Але треба зареєструватися...  І немає нових пісень...
_______________ http://www.muzon.com/mp3.php
Якщо безплатно, то дуже повільно :: 
_____________________ http://www.ukrmuz.net.ua/08.htm
Тут посилання.

----------


## Adept

> Adept wrote: 
> Quote:
> I understand that most Ukrainian acts (e.g. VIA Gra) sing in Russian. 
> Це неправда!!!!! 
> Это правда. Cool

 Это неправда. Я дал мало имён?  ::  По русски поет Грин Грей, Билык некоторые песни, ВиаГра... и так сразу больше не вспоминается...  Не вспоминаю ни одной песни Вакарчука (который ОЧЕНЬ популярен) по-русски. Достаточно посмотреть М1 например. По-русски очень хорошо поет Табула Раса!!! У Пятницы есть песни и по-русски ипо-украински. Ну почему же это правда, если это неправда?

----------


## Adept

http://www.burmaka.kiev.ua/
Пісні Марії Бурмаки. Офіційна сторінка.

----------


## Adept

http://www.ot-vinta.com/?p=4&pt=2&lim=12
Чудова рокабільна група, але мало пісень на офіційному сайті ::

----------


## fisher

> Originally Posted by Adept     
> 			
> 				I understand that most Ukrainian acts (e.g. VIA Gra) sing in Russian.
> 			
> 		  Це неправда!!!!!   Это правда.

 лише ті, що працюють на россійський ринок. Деяки россійськи гурти також співають англійською мовою, але тільки якщо вони орієнтуються на захід. Так чи ні? 
только те, кто работает на российский рынок. Некоторые российские группы так же поют по-английски, но только если они метят на запад. Так или нет?

----------


## TATY

Who does electro pop music? Like t.A.T.u. sort of thing.

----------


## The_lamb

А мені цікаво як там «орел української естради» Михайло Поплавский?  ::   Чи він ще співає?

----------


## Remyisme

София Ротару поет немного на Украинском.

----------


## basurero

> http://www.burmaka.kiev.ua/
> Пісні Марії Бурмаки. Офіційна сторінка.

 Это просто чудесно! Спасибо за ссылку.

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Adept  http://www.burmaka.kiev.ua/
> Пісні Марії Бурмаки. Офіційна сторінка.   Это просто чудесно! Спасибо за ссылку.

 Я знайшов багато безкоштових пісень Марії, але я забув URL.   ::   
Мені дуже подобається пісня Ані Лорак "Там де ти є"! 
*sings* ТАМ ДЕ ТИ Є... ЗАХОПИВ НАС ВІР МЕЛОДІЙ ТАНЕЦЬ ЗАПАЛЬНИЙ....

----------


## pinball_wizard

наскільки мені відомо, Океан Ельзі це дуже цікава гурта та вони і співають по-українській.
Марічка Бурмака вона також дуже варто слухати  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Наскільки мені відомо, Океан Ельзи це дуже цікавий гурт і вони співають українською.
> Марійку Бурмаку також варто послухати

 группа (женский род) — гурт (чоловічий рід)
по-русски/на русском и т. п. — російською (без прийменника, орудний відмінок) 
Можна ще сказати так:
Пісні Марійки Бурмаки варті того, щоб їх слухати/слухали.
Якщо тобі так легше) але носій, скоріш за все, сформуює це у інший спосіб.

----------

